# Looked like a reef being deployed????



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Last week I was flying over gulf breeze/Nas Pensacola area and it looked like a reef being deployed just west of gulf breeze, between there and NAS Pensacola. Is anybody familiar with this? There were quite a few boats and what looked like a barge with something on top of it. Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you get the #s !?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Probably the Navy splashing...*

their trainees...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

They were deploying the hopes, dreams, and egos of young student naval aviators onto the bottom via parasail.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Evensplit said:


> They were deploying the hopes, dreams, and egos of young student naval aviators onto the bottom via parasail.:thumbsup:


 Yep. watched em.


----------

